# what happened to Eric T. Lee??? (HRD)



## dohap (Jan 2, 2004)

good question, isn't it? I would like to know what happened to JBLee's son? Is He teaching now? Where? He is the guy I really liked in WHRDA.
Will be grateful for any help.


----------



## Bob D. (Jan 2, 2004)

He is teaching down in San Deago county somewhere.


----------



## dohap (Jan 3, 2004)

Thanks,
is he teaching hrd? or his own way?


----------



## Bob D. (Jan 3, 2004)

His own way.        B


----------



## dohap (Jan 4, 2004)

any web site, link to Him?


----------



## Hwarang (Jan 4, 2004)

I was not going to do this since it has nothing to do with Hwarang Do, but Dohap is pushing.

So by all means lets do it: why are you asking?


----------



## dohap (Jan 4, 2004)

yes, it has nothing. It was not posted under hrd.
As far as I know You're not His lawyer or bodyguard, so please let me ask what I want to, from any reason important for me personally.


----------



## etkdk5 (Nov 5, 2007)

i know where he is --it's not San Diego. Give me your email and we can chat if you'd like.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 5, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk etkdk5!


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 5, 2007)

etkdk5 said:


> i know where he is --it's not San Diego. Give me your email and we can chat if you'd like.


Indeed, welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 5, 2007)

etkdk5 said:


> i know where he is --it's not San Diego. Give me your email and we can chat if you'd like.


 
Welcome and if you do not mind there is a meet and greet section where you can introduce yourself.


----------



## betafarm (Jun 2, 2008)

etkdk5 said:


> i know where he is --it's not San Diego. Give me your email and we can chat if you'd like.



Hi, I've done martial arts in the past (it feels like eons ago really) and I met Eric Lee years ago and thought he was a great inspiration. I would love to find  out where he is now just to say hi. Can someone send me his email? Thanks! 

b


----------



## arnisador (Jun 3, 2008)

Is he teaching publicly, then, or no?


----------



## tkd1964 (Jun 5, 2008)

I wish him well in all he does. It is so hard to teach under a fathers guidense without it affecting the family personally. I hope this hasn't strained their family.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 5, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Is he teaching publicly, then, or no?


That's a good question.


----------



## tkd1964 (Jun 5, 2008)

Another thing that I noticed on the WHRDA site is that GM Joo Sang Lee is still listed as a teacher. I thought he left the Art.


----------



## miguksaram (Aug 20, 2008)

"I was not going to do this since it has nothing to do with Hwarang Do, but Dohap is pushing.

So by all means lets do it: why are you asking?"

By all means...why do you care?


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 20, 2008)

miguksaram said:


> "I was not going to do this since it has nothing to do with Hwarang Do, but Dohap is pushing.
> 
> So by all means lets do it: why are you asking?"
> 
> By all means...why do you care?


I don't know if you realize this, but the post you're quoting is four years old and the account is closed.  

:asian:


----------

